# Bathing DIRTY DOG! :-)



## tempeCarlson (Feb 10, 2019)

We're at the lake for a few weeks. Ordinarily Murphy is a desert dog down in Phoenix and doesn't get very dirty. Baths every couple of weeks are enough. Murphy really likes it in Minnesota (at least his first summer experience)!

My wife, not thinking it through to it's logical conclusion, took him for a walk down by the lake, where it was wet, AND freshly mowed. DIRTY DOG! 

Groomer gave us some courtesy shampoo (a gallon pre-mixed, very gentle I think). My wife dumped him straight into the sink and started rinsing before I could brush him out, but that's OK. With the washing, rinsing, brushing, combing and dog dryer, he was pretty much cleaned up in fairly short order. (Vacuuming the grass clippings from laundry room afterwards is a different story!)

Anyway, assuming he'll be DIRTY DOG! again, probably several times, this summer, and I know you gotta do what you gotta do, how do I make sure I don't wash him to the point that his skin gets dried out?

What should I be doing to help his skin from getting dried out in the first place?

Thanks for your kind advice!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

As long as it's a gentle shampoo, you can wash him as often as you want. It's like people. We wash every day too. It doesn't hurt us. Just don't use something harsh that strips oils from the coat.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> As long as it's a gentle shampoo, you can wash him as often as you want. It's like people. We wash every day too. It doesn't hurt us. Just don't use something harsh that strips oils from the coat.


I agree with Karen. Ricky is generally bathed ONCE A WEEK, year round, here in the Palm Springs area. Why? Because that's the way Momi wants it! The key is using a very mild, good quality shampoo.

Interestingly, my personal physician does not recommend that his patients bath everyday because of the harsh chemicals in most commercial soaps. Yes, he says to wash the sanitary areas every day with a wash cloth (a clean one each day) but "bathing" is only necessary a couple of times a week. Yes, I do shower every day but I generally use soap sparingly only in the necessary areas. YMMV.



tempeCarlson said:


> What should I be doing to help his skin from getting dried out in the first place?


A good conditioner is essential! We use Chris Christiansen Spectrum 10 for Ricky at every bath. We let it soak in for a few minutes before rinsing out. We NEVER dry brush Ricky's coat in between baths. We ALWAYS spritz his coat with my own formulation of distilled water, "Spectrum 10" conditioner, and "Ice On Ice" brushing aid (both available on Amazon, etc.). Five to ten minutes of brushing each day and we are done!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I think climate also makes a difference. Since it isn’t really dry there I think you’ll be okay, and if you notice a problem you can address it. It’s really dry where I live so if I have to give a bath more than once a week I usually use a heavier conditioner the second time, but that’s partly because there are usually more tangles if he needs a bath because he was rolling in the dirt!


----------



## Terri (Nov 7, 2013)

Rickys Popi…….LIke this idea!! And it will smell so grand...... I have a wonderful 80z. plastic spray bottle waiting to be filled with good things! And I already use the Spectrum10 and Ice on Ice when I bathe him. Can you advise me on the amount of each ingredient to mix together to make the spray? Do they mix well with the distilled water when together "shaken or stirred" :smile2) I Want to give it a try before brushing my guy...think it will be good for his coat and help with a bit of static he gets after his bath and drying....


----------



## tempeCarlson (Feb 10, 2019)

Raining here today, but remarkably and in spite of multiple rolls on the lawn, Murphy has stayed relatively clean for the last few days. As long as I relax about slightly dirty little paws that I wash with a cloth, only the one bath has been required  I, too, would enjoy seeing your "secret sauce" ratios for brushing solution of Spectrum 10, IonI and water!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> As long as it's a gentle shampoo, you can wash him as often as you want.


What are people using for a VERY gentle shampoo? Something that won't irritate the skin and remove oils from the coat.

(EDIT) Nevermind, I found several threads with good recommendations for shampoos. I am thinking of trying BioSilk (not to be confused with BioGroom). Has anyone tried that one?

Ricky's Popi


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I really like the Ice on Ice shampoo and conditioner. I think it’s the dry climate where I live because sometimes Spectrum 10 leaves him a little dry, even though it’s the best I have found so far. Isle of Dogs is pretty gentle and comparable to Spectrum 10 but it ends up being like 10 times the price of Spectrum 10 because it isn’t concentrated. One bottle lasted maybe 8 baths. I think the Ice and Ice also might end up being a lot more expensive than Spectrum 10. The instructions don’t say that it can be diluted like Spectrum 10. I didn’t dilute it when I gave him a bath with it the first time and it was amazing. He had a few mats from a harness and when I worked in the conditioner I could practically feel the mats slipping out as I rinsed. DH gave him a bath with it the other day and he diluted it, and afterwards he sort of smelled like dirty dog mixed with shampoo. DH gave him another bath (diluted again) and it did the trick, but that tangled him up. I just don’t think it dilutes well. But it might be we just need to find the right ratio. Next bath I want to try using the Ice on Ice shampoo with Spectrum 10 conditioner. I like it enough that I will definitely keep using it but I’ll probably reserve it for when he he has more tangles or rotate it with Spectrum 10 to justify the cost.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> What are people using for a VERY gentle shampoo? Something that won't irritate the skin and remove oils from the coat.
> 
> (EDIT) Nevermind, I found several threads with good recommendations for shampoos. I am thinking of trying BioSilk (not to be confused with BioGroom). Has anyone tried that one?
> 
> Ricky's Popi


I use Biosilk for humans occasionally on my Hav  it's awesome. I've been meaning to try the Biosilk for dogs, it's actually one of the last ones on my shampoo/conditioner list. I think I'm down to that and Pure Paws. Of course, I have a much longer list of sprays and such, so I'm sure I'll still be experimenting for many years to come!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I don’t know what ratios other people use when making their own sprays, but lately I start with a base of Ice on Ice mixed according to instructions. I only add a tiny drop of conditioner unless it isn’t concentrated. Then I tend to mix in whatever sprays I have on hand that I want to use up, as long as they are compatible. Right now I’m using a mix of Ice on Ice with a dash of Precious Drops, a little more than a dash of Isle of Dogs (odor neutralizing I bought for after daycare but smells WAY too strong to use undiluted), and a tiny drop of human conditioner, one with Argan oil that DD didn’t like but smells amazing. The biggest problem I have is remembering what I mixed in when I find something that I really like! 

That’s what I use for everyday brushing/combing. For mats, I use Ice on Ice Ultra. It’s amazing, and I don’t even get the full benefit because my Hav is terrified of aerosol and I had to spray it into a separate mini bottle.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

I still use Bobbi Panter's Stinky Dog for mine. It is plant based and she created it after her dog had eye surgery, so I think it helps with the eye goo.


----------



## tempeCarlson (Feb 10, 2019)

Just a quick update, Murphy has required far less bathing than I first thought he might. He’s getting brushed 2-3 times a day. We like him to be outside being a dog. He’s a canine dust broom so he comes in with leaves and stuff in his coat. A quick bush takes care of it though. And I would do that anyway just to make sure he hasn’t picked up a tick. (Only one so far, and not attached thankfully. That long hair thwarted the little stowaway)

Full disclosure, the snap on the grooming table *was* after a bath, but not as a result of the roll in the grass he took!

For what it’s worth, I’ve used the Biosilk spray and it works ok cut 4 or 5:1. Way to heavy not diluted I think.


----------



## HighlandGlenn (Oct 22, 2019)

What are the ingredients in the Ice on Ice products? I can't find them listed online anywhere. :smash:


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I just looked and they aren’t listed on the bottles, either. One of them says “no harsh chemicals,” that’s it. 

If I had to guess I would say it’s base is some kind of water soluable silicone, and that the “ultra” is very similar but with more of the silicone/slip and the aerosol spray keeps it from spraying on too heavy. It doesn’t feel really greasy or chemically and there isn’t a fragrance that I notice, but it’s still kind of odd that at least the main ingredients aren’t listed. I don’t think it’s required for these types of animal products, which is sad, and also frustrating because it doesn’t take into account the human handling the product.


----------



## HighlandGlenn (Oct 22, 2019)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I just looked and they aren't listed on the bottles, either. One of them says "no harsh chemicals," that's it.
> 
> If I had to guess I would say it's base is some kind of water soluable silicone, and that the "ultra" is very similar but with more of the silicone/slip and the aerosol spray keeps it from spraying on too heavy. It doesn't feel really greasy or chemically and there isn't a fragrance that I notice, but it's still kind of odd that at least the main ingredients aren't listed. I don't think it's required for these types of animal products, which is sad, and also frustrating because it doesn't take into account the human handling the product.


Thank you for looking! 0


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

HighlandGlenn said:


> Thank you for looking! 0


Awhile back I called and asked them what ingredients were in their one of their shampoos and they sent it to me. So they would probably do that for their other products. The shampoo had too many chemical sounding names in it for my taste although they may be okay.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

My dogs and I use the following shampoo. Only two ingredients and EWG verified. For conditioner, we use raw apple cider vinegar mixed with water. Added bonus...one less plastic bottle in the landfill.

https://www.soapforgoodnesssake.com/PROD/babassu-shampoo-and-body-bar.html


----------



## HighlandGlenn (Oct 22, 2019)

mudpuppymama said:


> My dogs and I use the following shampoo. Only two ingredients and EWG verified. For conditioner, we use raw apple cider vinegar mixed with water. Added bonus...one less plastic bottle in the landfill.
> 
> https://www.soapforgoodnesssake.com/PROD/babassu-shampoo-and-body-bar.html


Awesome!

I researched homemade detanglers so use acv, distilled water, and lavender EO and spray this on daily for their brush out/comb. It seems to work pretty well. It helps with the tangles in my long hair, too! LOL


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Doesn’t Apple cider vinegar strip the hair? 

I’m all for natural products but isn’t ph important, too?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> Doesn't Apple cider vinegar strip the hair?
> 
> I'm all for natural products but isn't ph important, too?


Not all that much, really, but I'm not at all sure that ACV has any real "conditioning" properties either. If it did, more people who take care of many Havanese coats on a regular basis would use it.

For day to day use, I find that CC Proline Fair Advantage (all in one) is a great one-step shampoo that gets them nice and clean and does not require a second step conditioner. It also has a VERY mild lemony scent, without any strong perfume smell. No tears, fine even on puppies.

For show coats, and especially preparing before a show, I do more, but most people here aren't looking for that.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> I
> We NEVER dry brush Ricky's coat in between baths. We ALWAYS spritz his coat with my own formulation of distilled water, "Spectrum 10" conditioner, and "Ice On Ice" brushing aid (both available on Amazon, etc.). Five to ten minutes of brushing each day and we are done!
> 
> Ricky's Popi


Specifically, what is your Formulation?

Thx..


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

krandall said:


> For day to day use, I find that CC Proline Fair Advantage (all in one) is a great one-step shampoo that gets them nice and clean and does not require a second step conditioner. It also has a VERY mild lemony scent, without any strong perfume smell. No tears, fine even on puppies.


I'm gonna check this out. I like Patti to be bathed once a week.


----------

